# When I'm having an attack, things that cheer me up are...



## 22144 (Aug 6, 2005)

Reading/listening to Alan Watts talk about buddhism (I'm not a buddhist but it does cheer me up), Listening to music, playing some video games (Nintendo!!!







), watching a movie I've seen before (so that if I have to get up really fast I'm not really missing anything, sometimes there's never a pause button when you need one), ...OK - now it's your turn.


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

1.Playing my guitar. 2.Listening to Dashboard Confessional.3.Playing checkers at Yahoo! games.4.(Used to be) talking to my girlfriend of over a year(we broke up... tear anyone







)5.Watching the Chicago Cubs.. Even if they are losing.. which is more than 50% of the time







6.Watching my Jack Russel Terrier go spastic for a tennis ball! 7.Doing landscaping. I really love doing that... I should think about getting into that for a living. Although, I'm not going to school for it.8. Watching my family eat pizza hut almost daily... insert sarcasm here.


----------



## 14780 (Jul 19, 2005)

...Running with my dog...Watching the Braves kick booty!...Going shopping...Running with my dog...Cleaning the house...Playing piano...Running with my dogAnd, yes, my dog is solid as a rock.


----------



## Kit_Kat (Dec 2, 2004)

Watching my favorite movie from when I was littleListening to my favorite tunesReading Playing with my dog


----------



## 22443 (Apr 12, 2005)

Watching trashy talk showsWriting in my journalWriting an email to my boyfriendWatching Disney movies or other movies I watched when I was littleTaking a napPetting my catScrapbookingGoing through magazines


----------



## lxdreamerxl (Mar 8, 2005)

Talking to my boyfriend.Talking to my mom.Cuddling up with a good book.Writing in my journal.Getting on this website.


----------



## smiley (Dec 28, 2004)

1. Reading2. Taking a bubble bath! lol 3. Writing stories/fanfiction4. sleeping and dealing with stomach pain later5. Thinking that later everything will be okay and plan what I'll do when stomach is better6. Coming to the boards and realizing I"m not the only one!SMILE!


----------



## 22438 (Aug 16, 2005)

ok, this is my first post on this website...I came across this page cause I was actually in a pretty down mood tonight - just been diagnosed with IBS, but still having a tough time trying to deal. My boyfriend is the most awesome human being alive, and is totally supportive, but today was just one of those days when I felt inconsolable - like nobody understands.







however, finding this site and reading the posts has already cheered me up a bit!







anyhoo, here's what i usually do to perk myself up:1. watching some sort of cartoon - preferably disney2. play a sport (football, badminton) or go for a jog (if im able!)3. play a game - Trivial Pursuit is a particular fave4. listen to music and sing along at the top of my lungs!5. re-read any of the Harry Potter books (cause i just can't grow up)totally chuffed that i found this site...nice to know im not the only crazy one out there.


----------



## 16816 (Aug 19, 2005)

when i was really ill, i found that having classical music playing quietly to go to sleep helped a lot and took my mind off my gutalso reading is good as you end up on your own because of your illness so its an entertaining pastime to take your mind off it and pass the time


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

walking around the housecoming heretalking/emailing my boyfriendtalking to my momfinding and the tortoises lol talking to themlisten to musicdeep breathingdance mat (if not too sore =))showercant read when in pain or mid attackmy mom and my boyfriend get me through this disease, god knows where i would be without them.... moms at work alot this weik adn ym bf on a course... im doing my nut in... going through a C session alot diff and more annoying than my usual D


----------



## 16507 (Sep 7, 2005)

Reading fanfic or reading in general, painting my nails funky colours, going for a run if I'm not TOTALLY bloated (grumble), spending time with my hamster, cleaning and organizing (at least something good comes out of it!), writing in my diary...


----------



## 14351 (Aug 14, 2005)

Listening to Alicia KeysListening to Stevie WonderWalkingVisiting these forums...I like the "running with my dog" one, AchievingCraziness, I think I'll have to try it !


----------

